# answer to the paintball CO2 dilemma



## rohape (Feb 7, 2005)

got my petsolutions catalog, browsing and found this set up.

http://www.petsolutions.com/CO2+Pro+System-I-30751070-I-C-13-C-.aspx

so there we go, no more piecing together spare parts to try to get a paintball CO2 cylinder to work.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Yes!!! that the new RedSea product I've heard about. Great for "nano" setups. RedSea has alot of other product for planted tanks coming out in the near future.


----------



## MrSanders (Mar 5, 2006)

For 130 bucks though you might as well just go with a regular gas set up and save your self the pain of getting a tiny cylinder filled all the time.... seems like at that price it kills the entire idea of throwing togeather a cheap little gas set up......


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

MrSanders said:


> For 130 bucks though you might as well just go with a regular gas set up and save your self the pain of getting a tiny cylinder filled all the time.... seems like at that price it kills the entire idea of throwing togeather a cheap little gas set up......


I'm not sure the idea is for it to be cheaper. I think most people want the smaller tank because it looks silly to have a 5 lb. CO2 tank next to a nano tank. 

Also, the kit does include a diffuser and CO2 indicator so all in all it's not a bad price for what you're getting. If only it had a solenoid too.


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

I think this would be a better deal as it has a solenoid & Timer as well and is actually $10 less that the one for the paintball CO2

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=9935&N=2004+113779

Besides, the paintball one does NOT come with a cylinder either and a 20 oz Paintball Cyl is almost the same price as a 5# CO2 Tank.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I am pretty sure you can just use a normal paintball cylinder and save a ton of money.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I see people selling used paint ball canisters all the time the only expensive part would be filling it up since it usually costs about the same as filling a 5#. Of course if used with a nano the smaller tank would last pretty long. I think this is a wonderful idea and cant wait until someone tries on out and gives us a review. It looks like a very promising product for compact tank needs.


----------



## MrSanders (Mar 5, 2006)

> I'm not sure the idea is for it to be cheaper. I think most people want the smaller tank because it looks silly to have a 5 lb. CO2 tank next to a nano tank.


 This is true.... LoL guess im just one of those guys who is more of the, if I can get more for the money ~ thats the better choice.

Guess the whole Idea of having everything tiny is kind of neat...


----------



## sumoarigato (Nov 30, 2005)

I just ordered this setup from customaquatic.com for $150 including the solenoid (you can also get it for $110 without the solenoid). I'll most likely get the 20oz (1.25#) cylinder and set it up this weekend. I'll try to post a review as soon as I can.

I also ordered the Red Sea Turbo yeast kit model for my work tank.

I'm excited about these products because they employ the powerhead diffusers. After reading Tom Barr's articles about the effectiveness of active diffusers of this type vs. slower diffusion methods such as the Hagen ladder, I was really curious to try these.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Where are you getting the 20oz tank? I think I've seen a few places online that sell the tank for $40 or less (One place had them on sale for $17).


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I think that if the regulator is a double gauge clumsy looking thing the idea of having a sleek looking small size CO2 bottle goes out the window.

The RedSea kit seems to include everything needed so I consider it good product.

--Nikolay


----------



## sumoarigato (Nov 30, 2005)

turbomkt:
A local paintball store here sells them for about $30 (filled), and about $2-3 for a refill. You can also get them from WalMart :wacko: or sporting goods stores.

niko: 
I agree, the regulator and the tank aren't exactly svelte and sexy like the ADA stuff, but the Red Sea package offers a good combo of a smaller size, and the convenience of a complete package (aside from the bottle, no additional parts to mess with). It addressed my requirements better than other pressurized options.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

You can also buy an adapter that will fill them off a standard CO2 bottle.

I'd probably end up getting two tanks and a filling kit. Add to that a 5# CO2 bottle that can be kept in the garage and it's a fairly easy setup.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2006)

*Paintball cylinder*

I have read somewhere that the paintball cylinders are not a real good idea. They have a small amount of oil injected into the tank with the CO2 to lubricate the paintball gun. This oil is not likely to be a good thing in any kind of aquarium!
I got my CO2 regulator, needle valve, bubble counter and electric solenoid on E-bay for about $100 CAD landed in Red Deer. I bough my refurbished 20gal tank for $75 CAD. I get it filled at the local Coca Cola distributor. They have CO2 for their post and pre mix fountain pop. The welding shop price to refill was $55CAD and the Coke store was $29 CAD.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

They don't use oil in the paintball canisters. I _think_ you can by refills w/oil but they are the small, disposable type and they are marked specifically as containing oil. Normal, refillable paintball cylinders do not have oil in them.


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

Can i ask why this is popular?

You can get an entire setup with a nice regulator, all totally new, ordered in from taiwan for $150 total.

If you go the other cheaper methods mentioned here then maybe i can see why.. but buying that regulator in the first post...its already $130!


----------



## magicmagni (Aug 19, 2004)

I use paintball Co2 on my 10 gallon tank since last year and have yet to have a problem with it. I'm glad to see that Red Sea has put something on the market so folks don't have to piece something together to get a nano Co2 system. Too bad there is no solenoid though. When I added one to mine it really helped increase run times, but it also really jacked the price up on the complete system.


----------



## FobbyBobby23 (Mar 8, 2005)

how long did the cylinder last on your 10 gallon without the solenoid?


----------



## shake (Feb 26, 2006)

I have posted these photos before. I found it on another forum.

Its available from www.up-aqua.com

I can't find the price but I do recall reading from the forum where I found it, was arountd $150 which I think included the solenoid.

This would be perfect for a nano tank.


----------



## jower (Nov 1, 2005)

Darn that's one nice piece of equipment!


----------



## magicmagni (Aug 19, 2004)

Yeah that's a really nice one, but I don't see a solenoid valve on it. Still though very nice- I wonder how you'd go about getting something like that in the states?

BTW I'm getting about 8 to 10 weeks roughly on an 87 gram disposable Co2 cartridge. I run the Co2 kinda high at 1 bubble or so a second. BTW here is what is looks like. Cost to make one is anywhere from $160 to $250 depending on where you get the parts from and how you equip it.









Thread here:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/27883-nano-co2-ada-style-regulator.html?posted=1#post239680


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Good info about paintball supplies here. Sounds like the threads for a paintball tank are just CGA 320 and can be used with a normal regulator...

http://www.flatsurface.com/paintball-co2/index.html


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

dennis said:


> Good info about paintball supplies here. Sounds like the threads for a paintball tank are just CGA 320 and can be used with a normal regulator...
> 
> http://www.flatsurface.com/paintball-co2/index.html


It works! I picked up a 12oz tank today, the kind that have an on/off and not a pin style valve. As long as you use a nylon washer in the regulator nut it will seal just fine. Now I need to sniff around for a cheap regulator. All this means that a mini setup can be put together for $75, or less if you find deals. I paid $30 for the 12oz tank but I have seen them online for $15+shipping, but I was in a hurry and I wanted a place convenient for returns if it did not work. The whole unit could be made smaller by adding an elbow to the regulator in and using a single guage regulator. Another plus, if you ever decide to upgrade to a larger setup or canister, the regulator still works.

Also, I find this to be good info since it means you could have a small 12oz canister as a backup if you run out of gas.

Just make sure the paintball tank, like regular tanks, stays vertical.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

BTW - Redsea has two versions of the Pro System. One is for paintball cylinders and one is for standard.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

I can get filled 5 lb cylinders for $55. I have one as a spare if I run out of gas during a busy week. Cheaper than using a paintball system as backup.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I was not refering to a system, simply the canister. Your right it is not cheaper, really, but for $80 I have a complete system for my 15 gallon and all the parts are useable on my other 5lb system.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Finally got my regulator today and finished setting up the system. Regulator is a single guage economy model from Kegerators, Wine Refrigerators, Water Coolers, Beer Taps, Compact Refrigerators | BeverageFactory.com $29 plus shipping= $36. I had to unscrew the factory output barb/valve, screw on a 1/4"MNPT to 1/8"FNPT adaptor, connect my Clippard valve to that fitting and it was good to go. The new regulators from beverage factory are TapRite and they come with a special fitting the has a neoprene washer inside the regulator nut. These never need replacing and create an excellent seal against the paintball canister. I submerged the whole setup up to the body of the regulator and no leakes.

All total the setup cost me about $80 including the needle valve, CO2 tank, regulator and misc fittings; though I over payed by a few bucks for the canister. They can be found online for $15 plus shipping and I payed $32. The entire setup is 16" tall but you could shave 2" off that by cutting and re-threading the valve stem on the regulator. As you can see in the photo, it is excessively long. Keep in mind though, some regulators, including this one, have left handed threads for this part. Replacements can be ordered pretty cheap though if you need to modify it further.

One last thing you can do with this type of setup. You can purchase an expansion chamber that attaches to the CO2 tank. This would allow you to place the setup on its side without damaging the regulator.

And finally, my poor photo. Notice it is no taller than the Eheim canister filter.


----------



## Marc (Apr 27, 2005)

jower said:


> Darn that's one nice piece of equipment!


That is sweet- but how do you get it filled?


----------



## magicmagni (Aug 19, 2004)

Marc said:


> That is sweet- but how do you get it filled?


Any paintball place should be able to refill that canister or you can buy a fill station and fill it yourelf off of your larger Co2 tanks if you have any.

Hey Dennis: I don't see an on off valve on the tank. I thought you had to have this for it to work because the regulator doesn't push in the pin valve on the standard paintball tanks?


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

New tanks come available with either pin valve or on/off, as shown here. There is a tiny button on the side of the stem that pushes through to turn on the gas, pushing it back stops the gas. On the left side in my photo you can see a little black bump with a red dot. Red dot actually reads, "Push On". The nice thing with that is you don't have the added height from another on/off.


----------



## Marc (Apr 27, 2005)

magicmagni said:


> Any paintball place should be able to refill that canister or you can buy a fill station and fill it yourelf off of your larger Co2 tanks if you have any.


Sorry jeff- i was reffering to shake's post.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I set one of those up for a friends tank and I really didn't like it. First off the regulator has a very cheap feel to it. Secondly the needle valve and bubble counter are designed to be suction cupped to the outside glass and you need to run tubing from the regulator up to the needle valve and then tubing from the needle valve to the bubble counter. It creates a mess of tubing everywhere instead of simply having all of that connected to the regulator itself. Then you have to plug the diffusor in and it's quite large, way to big for a nano. The system as mentioned from others doesn't even come with a solenoid so you have to purchase that separately, pushing the system to about $200. Finally it comes with a very silly co2 indicator that turns, if I remember correctly blue when the co2 is too low and green when it's good, accompanied by a sad or happy face on the indicator. 

I honestly don't know what they were thinking with this product.


----------

